# Lights: How high above water



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a DIY canopy that has the bottom of the lights hovering 4 inches above the water. I also noticed the top leaves are only ones that are getting red. This includes R. rotudifolia, L. repens var. narrow leaf, and R. Magenta. Will lowering the canopy a couple inches, give me a couple more inches of red?

Oh yeah, it's not the best of lighting issues, but it's 4 x 26w screw-in cf at 5000k if that helps.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

How big of a tank?


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a standard 20g. Not to get off topic, but I use the estimative index to dose; pushing the phosphates at 1.5ppm, nitrates5-10ppm, and push the iron/fourish/excel before coudyness occurs. I read doing this also increases color.


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Lazaro,

I'm not sure lowering the canopy will get you what you want. Certainly plants will use pigments to shield themselves when they are getting too much light, but that is a bad thing. Basically, the plant is telling you it is getting too much light.

Certain plants will "color up" with changes in pH and increases in certain nutrients. In my experience, this is very plant and situation specific.

I remember a certain European grower gawking at how read the Rotala macranda was being grown by Florida Aquatic Nursery. The plant was growing in a square cement container in Florida well water under full sun.

You may want to run a search here for increasing the red color of rotala. I remember quite a few discussions on it.


----------

